# Stand Etiquette/Rules of the Road



## thrillathehunt (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey all, can you help me review the general rules of etiquette and use regarding fixed stands on public/national forest land?

I ask because it has suddenly become relevant . . . For a couple of years I have hunted a particular small area on the Wasatch that always seems to hold a group of bucks in the early season. It is by no means a secret spot and I have seen other hunters there, but it is several miles back in off the beaten path, so it usually isn't too crowded.

Anyway, I was up on a scouting trip and found that one of my fellow die hards is in the process of constructing a permanent/wood tree stand right in the middle of the buck zone. (Maybe Epek isn't as focused on the new broadheads as we all thought.) 

So here's the thing . . . If you hunt the Wasatch, you kind of get used to hunting with company wherever you go . . . and just to be clear, I don't begrudge this other guy his right to hunt this area and these bucks. When I see other bowhunters in the field, I always try to adjust my hunt both to give them space . . . and to get some elbow room for myself.

On the other hand, in this case, I have put in the time to get to know the area and the animal's habits, and I don't like feeling like I am the one that needs to move on and steer clear of this area just because another hunter has been practicing his carpentry skills and symbolicly peeing on the trees to mark his spot.

Any thoughts, advice, and/or perspective would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Get there before him and sit in the stand. It is on public property and does not own it as soon as he leaves the material behind. The stand is fair game.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just tell the Forest Service where his stand is... End of problem. I think they're charging $100 per nail now. :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

turn him in.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thrillathehunt, First off I think you sound like a stand up guy. I love your attitude in regards to trying to respect other peoples area, I try to do the same thing. However, like you said, there are really no secrets spots on the wasatch and you are bound to cross paths with hunters at some point.

This year I will be using a treestand(hang-on) for the first time. I fully expect that other people will not only hunt in the area but they may find the stand and I don't care if they use it. My only hope is that if I showed up to use the stand and they were in it they would get down and let me use it. Of course they beat me to it, so it would be up to them. Like Hogan said it's public ground. I would just hope they would be courteous about it. 

That being said, I don't think people should build permanant stands. They often end up killing the trees that they are built into. They also pose safety issues. I agree with Tex, you should call the forest service or leave a note on there stand saying that you will if they don't take it down. Perhaps with a suggestion to put up a hang on stand. My .02........


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

What about putting up a portable stand (metal) a few weeks ahead of time? I'm pretty sure nailing up a wooden stand is illegal (probably dangerous to use as well).


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dockrot said:


> What about putting up a portable stand (metal) a few weeks ahead of time?


Thats fine. it not going to kill the tree and it not illagle to have a tree stand up as long as you cna take it down and not nailing it in to the trees. so go right a head and put a portable stand up.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Let the Forest Service be the bad guy's, that way you can avoid any unplesant confratation. I have alsway had a problem wtih people thinking that just because they and or their familv / party have hunted a certian area for a hundred yrs. that they "own" or are the only ones who can hunt there.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm confused. Are you saying it was epek that was putting up the stand? Or did you just run in to him up there?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Or did you just run in to him up there?


Don't you mean TRIP over him?


----------



## thrillathehunt (Nov 10, 2007)

Just to clarify . . . I don't think Epek is in anyway connected to the stand I found. I only threw his name out because he has a history of finding the good spots and putting himself in position for success. The mention was out of respect for his skills, not meant to malign his reputation.

(Plus, if I'm on his sh*t list, I may not get in on the first release of broadheads)


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is one heck of an article on stands, the laws and some etiquette.
http://www.backcountry-magazine.com/Bowhunt/Treestands.pdf
Best of luck to you!


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Good article.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Or did you just run in to him up there?
> ...


OH #&^#! That's dang funny. You are THE truemule. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Firstarrow said:


> Here is one heck of an article on stands, the laws and some etiquette.
> http://www.backcountry-magazine.com/Bowhunt/Treestands.pdf
> Best of luck to you!


Good post:


> It is not worth a confrontation but you can print this off, stick it in your pack and if you see someone out of line just remind them of the regulations. You may save them enough money that they can continue to afford to hunt.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Make the call and let the forest service deal with it.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Good post firstarrow.

As far as stands go or (peoples hunting area). I have a real problem with people trying to tie up public ground by saying they have hunted in a area for years. Last year my brother was archey hunting in an area we have hunted for 18 years. A guy came up to him and told my brother to leave because he was in the draw he has hunted in for years. My brother was more kind than I would have been and told the guy in a tactful way to pound sand. When I heard how the whole situation went down you could say I was a little ticked. "Public Ground" means "Public." End of argument. There is many tree stands in the area we hunt that have been built over the years by many people but I refuse to not hunt the areas I have hunted in for years because someone put a tree stand in the area. 


If you put up a removable tree stand, good on you. I will be as quiet as possible (I am hunting also) while I am walking under your stand on public ground. No I won't go out of my way to walk under someones stand but I am not going to alter my course of hunting to avoid someone if I know there is a stand that could possibly be used. I will not try to ruin a hunt for someone else but if I stumble onto somebody in a stand I dont know is being used they better not say a word because it is "Public Property" they dont have a leg to stand on. We all have to play the same game.

What can I say this subject hit a cord with me. :evil: :x :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

CPT, I hunt primarily from treestands (thus my handle) over waterholes, and I can appreciate and respect your attitude. I use six ladderstands that don't damage trees and that take some time to set up, so they are usually there all season, even though they are on public land. So far I've found that if I'm in one, anybody coming around will politely leave to go elsewhere as long as I let them know I'm there. However, if there comes a time that someone decides to use one of my stands before I get there and/or doesn't want to leave, I'll respect their decision and leave myself (After letting them know who's stand it is.) or work out a reasonable arrangement. It just isn't worth getting into an argument over. Bad things can happen between two quarreling people with weapons.

With the NF people here in Dixie NF, I've found that as long as a person doesn't damage trees, the treestand is removable and not too obtrusive looking, they'll allow it to be up all season, and in some cases, several seasons. They left up my ladder stand and another stand last year while thinning the forest around my favorite waterhole. Other NF offices may feel differently, but I don't think they're out just to get treestand hunters. They just don't want to see damaged trees. Check with them, (and/or the BLM if need be) for more info.

And wear that safety harness!!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I understand the argument that public ground is public, but I'd like to think someone wouldn't help their self to my stand. 
If I buy a trailer or 4 wheeler, and leave it on public land, is it okay for somebody else to use it? Hell no!!!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bird buster said:


> I understand the argument that public ground is public, but I'd like to think someone wouldn't help their self to my stand.
> If I buy a trailer or 4 wheeler, and leave it on public land, is it okay for somebody else to use it? Hell no!!!!!


I'm with you on that point! People should leave other people's stuff alone. Unfortunately, some of them don't. I've used someone else's stand, but I asked for and got his permission to use it when he wasn't there. He and a friend happened to be climbing out of it as I was checking a new rub near a waterhole, otherwise I wouldn't have known who's it was and wouldn't have used it. And because of it, I will put a name tag with phone# on all my stands, so that anyone wanting to use it, remove it, and/or steal it, will at least know who it belongs to.

I'm just saying there are some courteous bowhunters out there and some rude ones and it isn't worth risking one's safety to argue over a treestand. That's one reason I have six.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't hunted from tree stands for years. 

But when I did, I set up my stands, took out the bottom 4 pegs (which I now understand is illegal) and left a plastic covered note at the bottom of the tree with my name and contact information stating that I would work with any one who would like to use my stand.

As was noted in the article. There are only so many "good" trees to put stands in. If we do it correctly the trees will be there for our kids and grandkids to use. If we do it correctly many people could use the same stand and kill animals off of it.

It seems to me that when we work hard to "tec" out a place we find it difficult to share our knowledge with others. I'm not talking about telling everyone where we hunt, but when others "find" our honey holes, we as fellow hunters could share what we've learned that makes it possible for us to hunt those places on and on going basis.

IMO this sharing will do three things 1) shorten the learning curve for others, and 2) allow us to continue to regulary hunt our honey holes with out smelling it up, and 3) perhaps foster a lifelong friendship.

Treestands can be a very effective tool for taking game. They can also spoil a location if improperly placed or if conflicts occur.

best to you all in the up coming hunt.
Rich


----------

